# Part-time maid recommendation please?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a reliable part-time maid service, please?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

they can be a bit hit and miss, but we like these homemaids.ae - Homepage
there are a number of such agencies, (names mentioned in elphaba's thread here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html) and if you are not too fussy about having the same maid for most visits, they are all the same.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello StewartC,

Depending on where you are living I can recommend Jamal Abdulla Cleaning Services who I contacted from a flyer I received under my gate. There contact number is 055 654 1947 25dhs per person per hour for minimum 4hrs.

They are very reliable, I have the same maid each time and she does a very good proper clean not a quick 'clean around the edges' etc. which you get with some other firms!


----------

